# Kipling goes to the groomer - take 2



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well friends...I'm back. I've just picked Kipling up from a new groomer. I spent a long time with pictures etc. making it clear that I do not want him to have a uni-brow and that we like him fluffy. Some of you might remember my trauma last time?

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10127

Well here are his pictures. It's better...though that unibrow look is still there to some degree. They did not shave his snout like last time. and the brow is better...but....He just had a drink so his beard is a little wet in the photos

Thoughts? Reactions? Advice?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he looks adorable this time!

While they could have left his bangs a bit longer, they would have been in his face in no time if they did. If I thought I could find someone who could/would do that kind of job, I might consider a puppy cut for Kodi! (not really, not yet...<g>)


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I think the groomer did a great job -- Kipling looks very handsome!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's beautiful...he's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a beautiful color. Make sure they only trim the ears very little or don't touch them (the ends). The hair will be in his eyes soon enough. How do the legs look? 

Your groomer did a great job! Make sure you get the same groomer each time so you can tweak the job each time.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you're groomer did a really good job - he looks very handsome!
Gina


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I did tell her not to touch the ears at all but I suspect she did a little tiny bit. I hope not because I was clear on that. They've made a note that I don't want the bangs so blunt and they have invited me to come back in a week to get his bangs slightly texturized...so I think I may do that. His legs look nice. Bushy like we like them but definitely shaped nicely. He smells delicious.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks just adorable and he couldn't be cuter!!
He's a sable like mine and I agree with not letting them clip his ears. Once the sable is gone it's not coming back. I was "grooming" my dog myself and doing a pathetic job, so I just took her to a new groomer. She has really short bangs thanks to me, but I suspect that the groomer will continue to let them grow a little. 
Do not let them cut the ears-save his beautiful coloring.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> He looks just adorable and he couldn't be cuter!!
> He's a sable like mine and I agree with not letting them clip his ears. Once the sable is gone it's not coming back. I was "grooming" my dog myself and doing a pathetic job, so I just took her to a new groomer. She has really short bangs thanks to me, but I suspect that the groomer will continue to let them grow a little.
> Do not let them cut the ears-save his beautiful coloring.


OK will do - no ear trimming. We love his colouring too but then it's really the eyes that win you over on a Hav isn't it? They are just so expressive.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely! The eyes have it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very good grooming. I think part of the line may be the way the top hair is parted? Maybe just take your fingers and tossel it and see if it still gives the line look?

His feet are so cute and make me miss taking my pups to the groomers! It sounds silly but the paws were always my favorite and no matter how hard I try, I can never get Dora's to look that nice. She just has so much hair on her legs.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh that's so funny...I totally agree that the feet when groomed are so adorable. All tidy and fluffy....The tossling has worked to soften the line - he's looking more like himself today. I'm happy with the job overall.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the eyes, but I want a fringe on the eyes. They are so cute!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think he looks adorable, much better than last time.

I have been tempted to take the tutorial on Sierra's bangs to a groomer to see if they can follow, I've tried but my results are not so good.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=sierra+bangs


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes the tutorial is what's needed. It's just a tiny bit of texturizing and I think that would do it...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The groomer did a great job and Kipling looks adorable - I love the feet, too!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Kipling looks adorable but then again he looks like my Watson!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LuckyOne said:


> I think Kipling looks adorable but then again he looks like my Watson!


He totally does..I've often thought that....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Handsome dude...*

And you are lucky, he is staying silky!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks GORGOUS!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think he looks much better than the last one! They could have blended the sharp line under his neck, but besides that I like it a lot!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think he looks terrific! If they used the thinning shears a bit on the bangs it would lessen the severe line too. I would take the picture of him with you next time, to refresh the groomers mind. His legs look great!
How did he seem to like it there? If he liked it, that's 90% in my mind, many good groomers can be encouraged to be great.

Beverly


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beverly he was very comfortable there. They held him and were very sweet to him. They do not use cages for drying and will give breaks if he seems stressed. Apparently he stood very well for them. So yes..they will get to do him again and it's the thinning shears they did suggest. So in about a week if he still looks like he has that line then I'll go in.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Overall they did a very nice job being as it was his first time there! Like someone else said, maybe take the tutorial on the Sierra bangs and the picture of how he looked this time so you can point out any other areas you would like them to focus on. 

He is a handsome fella for sure. Don't you just love the silky soft feel and sweet smell of a freshly bathed & groomed pup?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Adorable!!!
Carole


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

TheVintageVamp said:


> He is a handsome fella for sure. Don't you just love the silky soft feel and sweet smell of a freshly bathed & groomed pup?


I do!!! He smelled just like a fruit smoothie and oh so soft. He got lots of praise that's for sure.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*He's beautiful...*

I think they did a great job on him! Not too long or too short...and I wouldn't let them clip any color out of his ears; that sable is gorgeous. We clipped the hair out of Beanie's eyes and I think she looks pretty good, aside from that, we're letting her coat come in and get long for the winter...she'll need it. See the stray hair in her left eye...that's gone now...she was golden peach (all over the color of her ears) when we got her and is now lightening up...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beanie is so pretty! Kipling was also darker when we first got him...I hope he keeps his darker ears too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the silky coat easier to care for in the Havs? If they are silky as a puppy will they remain that way, or does the texture change the same way the colors do? Thanks Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He looks wonderful! I agree though leave the color on his ears, it is remarkable.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Kipling is a doll! Murphy is a sable too and he had absolutely huge mats in his ears and his groomer had to shave them. Fortunately when the hair grew out his ears still have the beautiful caramel and gray color that he had before his ears were shaved! You can see from my avatar how extreme a cut he had to have.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Murphy's face is irresistable in your avatar. How long did it take for the ears to grow back? I hear it's a long time....do you have an up to date picture?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn,

Bailey was incredibly silky as a puppy and though the outer hair is still very silky, the underneath coat is cottony. Life with a hav is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get.

Kipling looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you Geri....now on this silky vs cottony thing - I thought I understood it but now I'm confused. I thought Kipling was cottony because he's a bit of a poof but in this thread he was described as silky....can someone clarify the difference for me?


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like someone to explain the cottony/silky thing, too. I thought it was referring to the texture, with the silky hair being more shiny and like the hair you see on women in the shampoo commercials, and cottony being less shiny and more puffy. I would guess the silky hair is easier to brush and the cottony harder. I'd love to see someone clarify this for me.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

He looks great. I'd let the hair coming from the eyebrow down alongside the face grow out...But I just like that look. His legs look great...how did the groomer do those...with a trimmer? They look like white pants..very nice!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

You know I don't know how the legs were done...Next time we go I'll ask.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! Is Kipling incredibly handsome or what?!
I loooove this cut, groomer did a great job!

I'm going to need to find a groomer for Roscoe eventually and it kind of makes me sick to my stomach!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Wow! Is Kipling incredibly handsome or what?!
> I loooove this cut, groomer did a great job!


Thank you!

I can tell you he didn't look quite so handsome today after chewing my daughter's passport!!!!! We leave in five days for Mexico - picture me in a full tilt run to replace her passport on an emergency basis. Picture him looking sorry in his crate.

Never a dull moment - I'm very happy to say I'll have the replacement on the 24th....whew


----------

